# wheel?



## nismoboy93 (Jan 29, 2005)

can u fit 18' on my 93 b13


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

no, 17's with painfully thin 205/40/17 will fit but i needed spacers in there because my tires have the rubber curb guard. I have 17's and theyre all right but why would you want 18's. Its better if you get 16's so you dont have clearance issues :thumbup:

BTW- eight footers wont fit either.


----------



## nismoboy93 (Jan 29, 2005)

91sentra said:


> no, 17's with painfully thin 205/40/17 will fit but i needed spacers in there because my tires have the rubber curb guard. I have 17's and theyre all right but why would you want 18's. Its better if you get 16's so you dont have clearance issues :thumbup:
> 
> BTW- eight footers wont fit either.


what about with 35


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

not sure but running tires with that low of a profile is not a good option if you want huge wheels like that, especially if its your daily driver. Do you already have the wheels? IMO 18's would look fugly on the b13. Im sure theres a way to make it fit. Youll have problems with the wheels rubbing on the strut perches


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

cosmetic section comes to mind..............USE IT!


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

91sentra said:


> no, 17's with painfully thin 205/40/17 will fit but i needed spacers in there because my tires have the rubber curb guard. I have 17's and theyre all right but why would you want 18's. Its better if you get 16's so you dont have clearance issues :thumbup:
> 
> BTW- eight footers wont fit either.




wrong..18" wheels do fit....with 215/35/18 series tires..please dont give out false information if you dont know the answers.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

cHoPs said:


> wrong..18" wheels do fit....with 215/35/18 series tires..please dont give out false information if you dont know the answers.


thats why i said in my second post Im not sure.......


----------



## nismoboy93 (Jan 29, 2005)

cHoPs said:


> wrong..18" wheels do fit....with 215/35/18 series tires..please dont give out false information if you dont know the answers.


how do u think it will ride


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

nismoboy93 said:


> how do u think it will ride



i KNOW how it rides..but first you gotta tell me what suspension youre running or planning on running...the reason i know they fit is because i know 2 people running them and theyre in my crew...i work on their cars just as much as i work on mine so i know whats going on....lemme know


----------



## nismoboy93 (Jan 29, 2005)

cHoPs said:


> i KNOW how it rides..but first you gotta tell me what suspension youre running or planning on running...the reason i know they fit is because i know 2 people running them and theyre in my crew...i work on their cars just as much as i work on mine so i know whats going on....lemme know


im thinking of putting the kyb gr-2


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

nismoboy93 said:


> im thinking of putting the kyb gr-2


do you have plans to lower it or not and if so what will you be using?
GR-2's are basically an OEM replacement so if you are lowering it then try spending the little extra and go for AGX's or koni shortened struts. Theyre much better suited for lowered cars.


----------



## Prettythug (Jan 18, 2004)

ok i need some help guys , im looking in getting some 18's for my b13 , now i see i can fit them with 215/35/18 like Chops said , now i have stock suspension , will that be a prob ? I want it to fit nicely so if i have to replace the suspension i will do just that , let me know guys much help appreciated ..


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Prettythug said:


> ok i need some help guys , im looking in getting some 18's for my b13 , now i see i can fit them with 215/35/18 like Chops said , now i have stock suspension , will that be a prob ? I want it to fit nicely so if i have to replace the suspension i will do just that , let me know guys much help appreciated ..



GR-2's are nothing but stock OEM replacements(aftermarket, but still OEM nonetheless).... yes, 18" wheels will fit a b13 with 215/35/18 series tires...you will however need to trim part of the strut as to not have rubbing(if you plan on running stock suspension).


----------



## nismoboy93 (Jan 29, 2005)

cHoPs said:


> GR-2's are nothing but stock OEM replacements(aftermarket, but still OEM nonetheless).... yes, 18" wheels will fit a b13 with 215/35/18 series tires...you will however need to trim part of the strut as to not have rubbing(if you plan on running stock suspension).


then whats a good kind of strut but not alot of $ and where can i find it


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

nismoboy93 said:


> then whats a good kind of strut but not alot of $ and where can i find it




kyb agx....tirerack.com


----------



## Prettythug (Jan 18, 2004)

so if i get kyb agx's and put 18's no other mod will be needed?


----------



## nismoboy93 (Jan 29, 2005)

cHoPs said:


> kyb agx....tirerack.com


those are nice and small but would i need springs 2 or can i use my stock


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

you "can" use stock springs, but AGX's are shortened struts so the ride would suck


----------



## nismoboy93 (Jan 29, 2005)

cHoPs said:


> you "can" use stock springs, but AGX's are shortened struts so the ride would suck


what kind of springs sould i get that are not that much $ and what about tokico can i use them as my struts and im not sure if i can drope it can u tell me


----------



## Prettythug (Jan 18, 2004)

yea what springs do we need ? Tokico?


----------



## nismoboy93 (Jan 29, 2005)

Prettythug said:


> yea what springs do we need ? Tokico?


Tokico its a type of sturt


----------



## Prettythug (Jan 18, 2004)

nismoboy93 said:


> Tokico its a type of sturt



dont they make springs to?


----------



## ar02specv (Nov 23, 2004)

That car is going to look like crap with 18's. Why would you want to do that? 16's are about as big as I would go. I had 16's on 94 and I did not enjoy the ride they gave me. So just think how 18's will be like. 15 inch wheels are the best fit for B13's. You can do the B14 SE-R wheels. Those are a good choice along with borbet Type E. Or if you have BIG MONEY to spend do Panasport wheels. 18's will make the car look like a four wheel drive Sentra. Let us know what you decide. :thumbup:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

also rota slip streams look greta on b13-14. the 18's wil make your car *HELLA* slow! the se-r wheels weigh 15lbs each and can be bought for 200 a set used (i got mine for 250 with tires)


----------



## nismoboy93 (Jan 29, 2005)

1.6pete said:


> also rota slip streams look greta on b13-14. the 18's wil make your car *HELLA* slow! the se-r wheels weigh 15lbs each and can be bought for 200 a set used (i got mine for 250 with tires)


if n e thing i will go with the 17' spec-v wheels


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

nismoboy93 said:


> if n e thing i will go with the 17' spec-v wheels


the bolt patterns are differant and wont fit.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

you can use the prokits or sportlines if you want a lower drop. DO NOT use crappy Ebay springs, they are teh suck. Rates undefined and not enough quality control during manufacture. If you find a set of hyperco's then grab them as quick as possible. Or if you want adjustablity then get ground controls, they are a bit more though.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

ar02specv said:


> That car is going to look like crap with 18's. Why would you want to do that? 16's are about as big as I would go. I had 16's on 94 and I did not enjoy the ride they gave me. So just think how 18's will be like. 15 inch wheels are the best fit for B13's. You can do the B14 SE-R wheels. Those are a good choice along with borbet Type E. Or if you have BIG MONEY to spend do Panasport wheels. 18's will make the car look like a four wheel drive Sentra. Let us know what you decide. :thumbup:



please guys...dont post if you dont have informative information to provide...look









that is the car i told you guys about. its a friends car. how does that look bad, or how does it look like a 4x4?....stick to what you know.

and YES, they are 18" wheels.


----------



## nismoboy93 (Jan 29, 2005)

91sentra said:


> you can use the prokits or sportlines if you want a lower drop. DO NOT use crappy Ebay springs, they are teh suck. Rates undefined and not enough quality control during manufacture. If you find a set of hyperco's then grab them as quick as possible. Or if you want adjustablity then get ground controls, they are a bit more though.


is that with the 18'


----------



## nismoboy93 (Jan 29, 2005)

cHoPs said:


> please guys...dont post if you dont have informative information to provide...look
> 
> 
> 
> ...


chops ur the shit does that have a drop 2 and what kind of springs should i get that are not that much $ and i have a big bodykit it makes it very low i have the big m front drift sides and blizts rear


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

nismoboy93 said:


> chops ur the shit does that have a drop 2


looks like it
p.s. i was talking more along the line of performance.......yes they look outstanding but you lose handling and speed because of rotaional weight. but what ever floats your boat.


----------



## nismoboy93 (Jan 29, 2005)

1.6pete said:


> looks like it
> p.s. i was talking more along the line of performance.......yes they look outstanding but you lose handling and speed because of rotaional weight. but what ever floats your boat.


im not worryed about that im more in 2 show i rather creep then speed i alraedy had 2many speeding ticks


----------



## ar02specv (Nov 23, 2004)

cHoPs said:


> please guys...dont post if you dont have informative information to provide...look
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This Forum is to ask others what they think and that is what was done. So I in return told you what I think. It is not a thing of informative information. Its more about fit, feal, and ride comfort. Me saying that 18's will not fit at all when thay do... that would be informative information. As far as I know on a Sentra without any ground effects kit ( which is what I'm going from) it would look too tall, jacked up. You get what I'm saying. Sorry if you were offended. The white car looks good, but I'm an old school SE-R guy and I just go for keeping them as true to orignal look as I can. The 16's I had on my 94 were there when I got the car. I changed the back to orginal OEM and had a much better ride in more ways than one. So good luck and let us know how it all goes. :thumbup:


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

1.6pete said:


> looks like it
> p.s. i was talking more along the line of performance.......yes they look outstanding but you lose handling and speed because of rotaional weight. but what ever floats your boat.




*buzzer* wrong...u have what we like to call the stereotypical stereotype on big wheels..some big wheels are sometimes even lighter than stock wheels...like Volks. larger wheels require wider tires....which in turn provides BETTER handling mang.

ar02specv: nah man, i didnt get offended by you or your statements. truth be told..yea ANY car would look like trash with big wheels and no suspension upgrades, thats a given. however, if done right, they can look pretty damn awesome. the white b13 u see has 18" volks with 215/35/18 on ground controls. if anyone were to add larger wheels to stock struts with lowering springs can do so, all you have to "modify" on the suspension is the perch were the springs sit on both rear struts...otherwise agx's with ground control coilovers is a tried and proven setup.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

cHoPs said:


> *buzzer* wrong...u have what we like to call the stereotypical stereotype on big wheels..some big wheels are sometimes even lighter than stock wheels...like Volks. larger wheels require wider tires....which in turn provides BETTER handling mang.


ok uhh *shifty eyes* well you'l still have a bad ass ride quality *wow i worked my way out of that one* :thumbup: 
but seriously you would, i do understand that your are going for a "show car" but if you just want it to look good but you never accually take it to a show i would get 16's 17 at the most because i could even notice a difference between my 15's and 14's.


----------



## nismoboy93 (Jan 29, 2005)

to add larger wheels to stock struts with lowering springs all you have to "modify" on the suspension is the perch were the springs sit on both rear struts...
IS THIS TRUE :jump:


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

nismoboy93 said:


> to add larger wheels to stock struts with lowering springs all you have to "modify" on the suspension is the perch were the springs sit on both rear struts...
> IS THIS TRUE :jump:



yes its true, you have to trim the rear strut perch. and yea pete, going with big wheels gives u a shitty ride(slim tires!) i'll give u that


----------



## Prettythug (Jan 18, 2004)

so i went yesterday to get 18's for my ride and they didnt fit because my side skirts are in the way , i have to go back to the body shop let them shave some skirt off so that the wheel can fit BTW its only on the left rear side i was pi$$ed  ..so im thinking to get that done and then work on my suspension b4 i get any rims , ima go for some kyb agx's and still deciding on what kind of springs ..


----------



## nismoboy93 (Jan 29, 2005)

Prettythug said:


> so i went yesterday to get 18's for my ride and they didnt fit because my side skirts are in the way , i have to go back to the body shop let them shave some skirt off so that the wheel can fit BTW its only on the left rear side i was pi$$ed  ..so im thinking to get that done and then work on my suspension b4 i get any rims , ima go for some kyb agx's and still deciding on what kind of springs ..


what kind of side skirts


----------



## Johnny-wonk (Jan 28, 2003)

cHoPs said:


> you "can" use stock springs, but AGX's are shortened struts so the ride would suck


AGXs are NOT a shortend struts, and if they were shortened the ride would either be the SAME or better.


----------



## nismoboy93 (Jan 29, 2005)

so they are or they are not


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Johnny-wonk said:


> AGXs are NOT a shortend struts, and if they were shortened the ride would either be the SAME or better.



maybe i didnt word that right....KYB's are adjustable.


----------



## nismoboy93 (Jan 29, 2005)

Johnny-wonk said:


> AGXs are NOT a shortend struts, and if they were shortened the ride would either be the SAME or better.


so they would ride better with stock spring or no


----------



## Johnny-wonk (Jan 28, 2003)

AGX's will ride like stock with stock springs...you just have to set them on 1F/1R. BUt then there would be no point in having AGX's...any spring that you put on will ride worse/harsher than stock.


----------



## Johnny-wonk (Jan 28, 2003)

nismoboy93 said:


> to add larger wheels to stock struts with lowering springs all you have to "modify" on the suspension is the perch were the springs sit on both rear struts...
> IS THIS TRUE :jump:


No how and why would that be true?? Modifying the Strut perch isnt going to do anything...your spring will still stick out as far as the perch does (Unless you have coil overs. Maybe Im missing somthing here but you dont have to modify ANYTHING to put bigger wheels on your car. You either need to get a low enough offset so that the tire clears the strut/and or you may need to roll the fender.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Johnny-wonk said:


> No how and why would that be true?? Modifying the Strut perch isnt going to do anything...your spring will still stick out as far as the perch does (Unless you have coil overs. Maybe Im missing somthing here but you dont have to modify ANYTHING to put bigger wheels on your car. You either need to get a low enough offset so that the tire clears the strut/and or you may need to roll the fender.



no mr johnny wonk...on a b13 you have to modify the rear suspension, otherwise you will get rubbing on the strut.


----------



## nismoboy93 (Jan 29, 2005)

cHoPs said:


> no mr johnny wonk...on a b13 you have to modify the rear suspension, otherwise you will get rubbing on the strut.


AGX's will ride like stock with stock springs...you just have to set them on 1F/1R. BUt then there would be no point in having AGX's...any spring that you put on will ride worse/harsher than stock. what about this chops


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

nismoboy93 said:


> AGX's will ride like stock with stock springs...you just have to set them on 1F/1R. BUt then there would be no point in having AGX's...any spring that you put on will ride worse/harsher than stock. what about this chops



somewhat true....its all about the spring rates..agx's on stock springs will feel just like stock, yea.


----------



## nismoboy93 (Jan 29, 2005)

Johnny-wonk said:


> AGX's will ride like stock with stock springs...you just have to set them on 1F/1R. BUt then there would be no point in having AGX's...any spring that you put on will ride worse/harsher than stock.


then y would u want 2 lower ur car if its going 2 ride like shit and what is the adjustable on the sturts for anyways


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

nismoboy93 said:


> then y would u want 2 lower ur car if its going 2 ride like shit and what is the adjustable on the sturts for anyways



well thats the thing...once you lower a car, it will NEVER ride just as smooth as stock. people usually lower their cars for the visual aspect of it as well as the performance factor of it...however, a 200$ suspension will not feel/handle as well as a $2000 suspension.


----------



## nismoboy93 (Jan 29, 2005)

cHoPs said:


> well thats the thing...once you lower a car, it will NEVER ride just as smooth as stock. people usually lower their cars for the visual aspect of it as well as the performance factor of it...however, a 200$ suspension will not feel/handle as well as a $2000 suspension.


your right on that one :thumbup:


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

cHoPs said:


> no mr johnny wonk...on a b13 you have to modify the rear suspension, otherwise you will get rubbing on the strut.


thats true, my 17's had rubbing and i had to get longer wheel studs and wheel spacers but i cant remember what the offset of my wheels are...


----------



## Johnny-wonk (Jan 28, 2003)

cHoPs said:


> no mr johnny wonk...on a b13 you have to modify the rear suspension, otherwise you will get rubbing on the strut.


LOL chops please explain how you modify a strut to make a rim fit? Cutting or grinding the spring perch is NOT going to give you anymore clearance with stock type springs...I know what Im talking about. Anybody with a stock type strut and spring combo can go out and look at there car right now and see that if you grind some of the spring perch off yet you have stock springs its not going to give ya any more clearance for rims than what you already had before. GC's may be a different story but the people in this thread are talking about springs not Coilovers. 

Listen to chops if you want to but all you will be doing is messing up a set of struts for no reason. There are three ways for a rim to fit. Low offset, spacers, and if you need to, rolling the fender.

Tell you what, do a search on this forum or any Nissan forum and see how many people have had to modify a strut to fit a rim on there car. Longer wheel studs, a spacer, and *maybe* rolling the fender is all you need

91sentra- you agree with chops yet where did you have to modify your strut? You said it your self. You used longer Wheel studs and spacers. None of that has to do with modifying a strut. 

As for the AGX's on stock springs rididng like stock. Its true...how do I know? Because I have driven MY car on AGX's with stock springs. The only way it will ride different than stock is if you change the settings from 1 and 1. BUt then that will cause strut wear because the springs are over dampend.


----------



## nismoboy93 (Jan 29, 2005)

Johnny-wonk said:


> LOL chops please explain how you modify a strut to make a rim fit? Cutting or grinding the spring perch is NOT going to give you anymore clearance with stock type springs...I know what Im talking about. Anybody with a stock type strut and spring combo can go out and look at there car right now and see that if you grind some of the spring perch off yet you have stock springs its not going to give ya any more clearance for rims than what you already had before. GC's may be a different story but the people in this thread are talking about springs not Coilovers.
> 
> Listen to chops if you want to but all you will be doing is messing up a set of struts for no reason. There are three ways for a rim to fit. Low offset, spacers, and if you need to, rolling the fender.
> 
> ...


ok if i put 18's on a b13 with 215/35-18 with agx's with stock springs i should ride fine im not worryed about the drop my kit will make it look low


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

91sentra- you agree with chops yet where did you have to modify your strut? You said it your self. You used longer Wheel studs and spacers. None of that has to do with modifying a strut.

Sorry i got my words mixed up, all i meant is that you have to do something along those lines to make the wheel fit not necessarily grinding off the perch. You really need to calm down about this whole thing though, its not something to get your panties in a twist about.....


----------



## Johnny-wonk (Jan 28, 2003)

nismoboy93 said:


> ok if i put 18's on a b13 with 215/35-18 with agx's with stock springs i should ride fine im not worryed about the drop my kit will make it look low


Why would you even get AGX's if you arent planning on putting any type of springs on the car. Stick with the stock struts if they arent blown. IF they are and you dont plan to get springs or coilovers get some Generic Stock struts and throw them on.

As for the ride quality...well thats another story. AGX's with stock springs set on 1F/1R with stock rims and tires will ride soft exactly like stock. But when you throw a tire with a 35 sidewall on your car you will feel every bump in the Road even with the stock suspension. Why? Because your tires sidewall Absorbs *alot* of the bumps in the road also.


----------



## Johnny-wonk (Jan 28, 2003)

91sentra said:


> 91sentra- you agree with chops yet where did you have to modify your strut? You said it your self. You used longer Wheel studs and spacers. None of that has to do with modifying a strut.
> 
> Sorry i got my words mixed up, all i meant is that you have to do something along those lines to make the wheel fit not necessarily grinding off the perch. You really need to calm down about this whole thing though, its not something to get your panties in a twist about.....


My Boxers arent in a twist. Hell im laughing about the whole thing. But the thing about this site that kinda gets me is that alot of Mis-information gets thrown out and people just accept it for truth. Im trying to keep that from happening here. You do not need to modify anything on the strut to make a rim fit. The only time I have heard of somebody modifying a strut is if they are either getting it shortend, or they are installing coilovers...


----------



## nismoboy93 (Jan 29, 2005)

Johnny-wonk said:


> Why would you even get AGX's if you arent planning on putting any type of springs on the car. Stick with the stock struts if they arent blown. IF they are and you dont plan to get springs or coilovers get some Generic Stock struts and throw them on.
> 
> As for the ride quality...well thats another story. AGX's with stock springs set on 1F/1R with stock rims and tires will ride soft exactly like stock. But when you throw a tire with a 35 sidewall on your car you will feel every bump in the Road even with the stock suspension. Why? Because your tires sidewall Absorbs *alot* of the bumps in the road also.


well i just want 2 put 18's on without no problems


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

:yawn: 

Mr. Jonny Wonk,

at no point in any of my statements did i mention you have to modify the rear perch to fit springs..haha, however,both b13s ive worked on with 17's and 18's use ground control coilovers....my suggestion was for people wanting to use sleeve type coilovers on stock struts...come on.


----------

